# Talk about **!



## bud88 (Feb 2, 2016)

http://ripr.org/post/new-tax-marijuana-plants

Considering we aren't allowed to possess more than 2.5 oz of usable flowers as patients. Patients shouldn't even be considered in this...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2016)

I agree with you bud.


----------



## superman (Feb 2, 2016)

I have to agree big time!!! I can maybe see the average user being hit a little harder, but trying to squeeze all that extra money out of the patients with a legit conditions is **.
 Peace, Superman


----------



## bud88 (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm thinking that there are far too many variables for this to ever pass.  For instance do you get a refund if you lose your entire grow to spider mites or a fungus? Even if this were the case how long would it take to get your refund? Knowing the government..... MUCH longer than it did to take your money to begin with.

The big problem would be if they put this to a public vote. There could be enough anti MMJ voters to pass it.

We are already charged state sales tax!  Name another medicine that is charged sales tax?  NONE!!


----------



## bud88 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks Rose and SMan.....
Some of the ideas that legislature comes up with because they see dollar signs really blows my mind!

If the state wants revenue from MJ they should think about opening up state run  grow/hydro shop!  When MJ finally becomes federally legal that's the place to be!


----------



## kaotik (Feb 3, 2016)

they don't want any lowly peons growing it period, just big marijuana.
they can't milk you dry if you're self-sufficient.


----------



## umbra (Feb 3, 2016)

They don't tax any other medication so they run the risk of a major lawsuit


----------



## bud88 (Feb 3, 2016)

I read another article on this proposal today. They are trying to say that each plant generates $17,000.00!!  Must be super pot from another universe!
More than likely they're figuring this based on per gram pricing at the dispensary. And at 3 lbs per plant....lol


----------



## bud88 (Feb 4, 2016)

Here's the official proposal from my states government as to potential changes to the laws....

http://ripr.org/post/new-tax-marijuana-plants


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 4, 2016)

that is male bovine manure... i have about had it with politicians...


----------



## yarddog (Feb 4, 2016)

oldfogey8 said:


> that is male bovine manure... i have about had it with politicians...


I don't remember I time when I haven't "had it" with the pigs.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 4, 2016)

Come to think of it, me neither. I get complacent because it is always the same old 5h!t...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2016)

bud88 said:


> Thanks Rose and SMan.....
> Some of the ideas that legislature comes up with because they see dollar signs really blows my mind!
> 
> If the state wants revenue from MJ they should think about opening up state run grow/hydro shop! When MJ finally becomes federally legal that's the place to be!


 
NO!  That is one of the worst things that could happen! I quake at the thought of state run grow/hydro shops...I am also equally appalled at big business being the only ones who can grow.  That is why the Ohio initiative failed.  You cannot JUST put this in the hands of a few people,


----------



## bud88 (Feb 5, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> NO!  That is one of the worst things that could happen! I quake at the thought of state run grow/hydro shops...I am also equally appalled at big business being the only ones who can grow.  That is why the Ohio initiative failed.  You cannot JUST put this in the hands of a few people,



I meant an equipment shop. Not MJ production itself.


----------



## yarddog (Feb 5, 2016)

bud88 said:


> I meant an equipment shop. Not MJ production itself.


Whew, ok that's better.    I was wondering.  Lol
I'd prefer uncle Sam stay out of the business entirely


----------



## bud88 (Feb 6, 2016)

I agree,  but this proposal screams...."We want our piece from EVERYONE... so the way I see it is let them get it that way( if they have to get it) instead of getting it from our medicine. We all know the government they will find a way. They're already getting sales tax at the compassion centers. And I I'm sure they're getting a hefty penny from the compassion centers considering they are allowed and unlimited grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 6, 2016)

When I bought cannabis is Colorado, not only did I pay sales tax, but also a marijuana tax.  They are getting their "cut".


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 6, 2016)

Stupid laws like this will just keep us growers staying under the radar like moonshiners who avoid government taxes.


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2016)

There appear to be 2 schools of thought about mmj, when it comes to politicians that know nothing about mmj; 1 is the CO model where everything is tracked from sprouting seed to final product, and 2nd is the NJ model where the THC and actual medicine is reduced to the point it has no medical application.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 8, 2016)

They have just announced that they will introduce the recreational proposal to the assembly again. Let's see how far it gets this time. Let the government make their money from that and leave the mmj alone.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 9, 2016)

If my grow had to pay $350 per plant tag... it would cost $1,260,000 per year just for tags.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 9, 2016)

AluminumMonster said:


> If my grow had to pay $350 per plant tag... it would cost $1,260,000 per year just for tags.


AM, You would be a prime example as to why this won't work! Even if they cut the per plant tag cost it would still be a pretty penny for someone like you.


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2016)

If I lived in Rhode Island, I'd move


----------



## bud88 (Feb 9, 2016)

umbra said:


> If I lived in Rhode Island, I'd move



Umbra.....I'm researching my options...however I care for my Elderly parents(87&84) so I can't do anything at the moment...


----------



## umbra (Feb 9, 2016)

what are the consequences for being an illegal grower? here in cali you get a fine and they take the plants. someone i met told me they took his plants, so he went and got more clones the same day.


----------



## bud88 (Feb 10, 2016)

I think that could include jail.. lol. Possession has been decriminalized to a $125 fine for an ounce or less. I'm pretty sure that cultivation could still be a big deal. Granted I think if you were caught with one plant they would probably just destroy it and forget about it rather than have to do the paperwork. Every time you see raid of a decent size grow it's on the 6 or 11 o'clock news...


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2016)

They bust people with warehouses here, never on the news unless they are making bho. Then it gets lots of recognition and jail time.


----------

